# Sent off my xbox



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

Any idea on when i will get it back?
Just sent it to microsoft because it had the ring of death (3 Red lights)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

Mine was back within 7 days :thumb:


----------



## Willber (Mar 30, 2008)

You were lucky, mine too 8 weeks, I was told 3 weeks at the time. Comet were hopeless I hope I dont have to send it back again, if i do i will do it direct myself instead of using the pondlife at Comet!!


----------



## Maxx? (Aug 1, 2007)

I hope that was because you let comet deal with it lol


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

mine came back in about a week, theyre pretty efficient,guess theyve had plenty of practice


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Mine took 7 weeks. I was told to expect it as it was around the time ms extended the warranty. Mine was dead and out of warranty at the time so well pleased even though it took so long


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Mine has just gone off for the second time........getting a media centre pc next time

regards

Al Fresco


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

My brothers took 8 weeks. He complained to Microsoft (did it direct to them rather than through a store) and got a free game.


----------

